# Springs Villa



## Karl2803 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi,
I'm looking for a 2 bed villa in Springs with fitted kitchen appliances for <90k. Looking to move at the end of March. Any landlords out there?


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd consider jumeirah village triangle I pay 90k 6 chq's with all white goods! Twice the size and back road from springs 8 straight in!


----------



## azizo (Mar 4, 2012)

as i heard in springs cooling bills might be problem since they are evaluating it with respect to space. if you have more sqft then you will pay more if i am not mistaken...


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Jumeirah Village Circle is also cheaper than Springs !


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

SprIngs Have coMmunity feeling with parks and town centre and kids playing and beauty saloon etc whereas jumera village is still under constructed and there are no such facility ...


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

sabeenmansoor said:


> SprIngs Have coMmunity feeling with parks and town centre and kids playing and beauty saloon etc whereas jumera village is still under constructed and there are no such facility ...


As for bills mine is only 600 dirham this month! And yes springs has more of a community feel however that's why you are paying a fortune for a small villa


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

craignewcastle said:


> As for bills mine is only 600 dirham this month! And yes springs has more of a community feel however that's why you are paying a fortune for a small villa


I am not living in springs lived in jumera village triangle and hated it... Left it in 8 months as everything was out of way and it felt like an alienated world .... Anyway my story is very long ... Good to see u hv adjusted there


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

2BR Townhouses in "The Springs" are very small especially the 4E unit. Wouldn`t pay more than 70k for it. IMHO
But most of the expats with kids like this area, I don´t know why.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Kawasutra said:


> 2BR Townhouses in "The Springs" are very small especially the 4E unit. Wouldn`t pay more than 70k for it. IMHO
> But most of the expats with kids like this area, I don´t know why.


What are the current rentals like ,there NOW ?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I can remember when Springs Type 4 (2 bed) were renting for dhs.220k and a Studio in The Marina was dhs.100k !!!


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

As faR as I remember few months ago it was 80 to 85 k for two bedroom and the three bedroom started from 105 k to 130 or 150 k you can also check the prices in gulfnews "properties" or dubizzle too


----------



## CorneliusKaras (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm a newbie here. Will try to search for your concern about 2 bed villa in Spring.


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> What are the current rentals like ,there NOW ?


Current rentals are 85-90k for a 4m


----------

